
Level Up Your CSS Skills with These Pro Tips - AllThingsSmitty
https://github.com/AllThingsSmitty/css-protips
======
eurticket
> border-right: none;

Shouldn't this be border-right: 0;

~~~
AllThingsSmitty
Hmm, interesting. Since `border-right` is shorthand, we're saying that `0` as
a value is applied to `border-right-width`, `border-right-style`, and `border-
right-color`. The `0` value can be applied to `width` but not to the other
properties.

~~~
eurticket
That is interesting! Why can't it be applied to any other properties?

